# Gutted



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Student, female, 20, London UK. Have been in great distress for ages due to this phobia I've had for years where I'm terrified of not having access to a toilet. Have finally realised after looking on this site, that this seems to be a very common problem for loads of people suffering from IBS and D. Then I got mega excited when I started reading about Mike's tapes and how everyone's had success with them...and then I saw the price. Why so expensive?!!!! I could cry. Anyone have any cheaper solutions for a poor student?! I've actually tried counselling years ago and had 4 sessions of hypnotherapy recently, but I'm still suffering.Any ideas would be GREATLY received. Thanks!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its not that expensive when you work it out, i thought the same thing but it was definately worth the money (I know how you feel- im a 19 year old student in London also).How much is it? ï¿½70 ish? If you save up for a couple months its not so much. Email mike: timelineservices###cs.comWhere are you studying?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yarnie , email Mike and tell him your situation. Its actually a pretty cheap way in the long run, its just money up front for the program at first. But I suggest you email him and see if you can work something out. If your close to him in the UK, you may even get the chance to see him in person.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

London is not really all that close to Mike. Realistically it would take about 3 hours i think.He lives up north in the frozen wilderness.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi, but Mike knows of some in London also and trains them.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

If you've had hypnotherapy recently your hypnotherapist (if he or she is licensed) could contact Mike and work out a way of incorporating Mike's methods. Also I think Mike has a listing of UK therapists who use his methods. If you are a student I imagine there is an inexpensive way for you to get insured like there is here in the US?tom


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The medical system here is totally different to the US. We don't get insurance (well, you can do-but mega expensive). If you do things through the NHS its free for students (or a lot cheaper) and you get perscriptions free until you leave full time education.Its free to see docs etc here unless you go private.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

then if I were you I'd ask your hypnotherapist to contact Mike.tom


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi everyone, me again. As Spliff asked, I am studying Community and Youth Work here in sunny London. Thanks for your advice everyone, but I think what I'll do is just wait til I start my summer work and then maybe I could afford to buy it anyway, I think the price was about ï¿½65 which, now I think about it, isn't bad at all when you consider how much a hypnotherapy session costs. The hypnotherapy I was seeing was recommended to me by the National Phobics Society here in the UK, but I am not having hypnotherapy anymore as I moved and the centre I was visiting also closed down. I do have 2 tapes that my hypnotherapist recorded for me: one on confidence building and relaxation, and one for IBS but although I enjoy listening to them, I haven't found them miraculous like people seem to be finding Mike's! But I'll bear with it until I can afford his one


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

can you post info on the ibs tape you have? some tapes help some and other tapes might help others?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I think its a tape she got from her personal hypnotherapist, they do that often to take home with you and review the sessions.Yarnie, if there is anything we can do to help you out, let us know. Again I would say email Mike, he knows the NHS very well in this regard also.His site here is the second one IBS Go http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/innerpage2.asp?Code=FK&Topic=228 Hope that helps you. If you can get the NHS to pay at see someone in london he trained I would personally try that if possible, but if you want to wait and do them at home, that is a good option also.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The only problem with the NHS is that you have to wait ages for a referral. Which is a painin the arse. I waited nearly a year to see a GI!I tried to get an appt with the counsellors at my doctors surgery, but nnot only was the wait 6 weeks minimum, but they wouldn't even refer me because i am a temp patient. They can't even get hold of my medical records because they have closed my student medical centre. How badly organised is that.Although it will most likely work out expensive it would probabl be much quicker to go private than to wait on the NHS, although i don't know the deal with hypnotherapists on the NHS- it may be quicker- i do not know! Email Mike.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hello again! I love this website, I've been hanging round so many phobia sites cos I thought my problem was a fear of being away from a toilet, and nobody understood...and then I come here and realise that all along my issue was a common problem for people with IBS!Anyway, trbell, eric was right that my IBS tape was a tape that my personal hypnotherapist recorded for me. It's quite a rough recording actually, which I think doesn't really help...basically it's a simple 20 minute relaxation technique where you lay back, tape deep breaths, repeat the word "calm" inwardly to yourself everytime to exhale, and then after you've been there a while, place both hands on your abdomen, feel the warmth penetrate through your gut area, feel the muscles relaxing. Then imagine you're sitting by a stream, concentrate on the gentle way the stream is flowing, no rushing, no hold ups, no blockages, just watch the way the water gently flows, enjoy the surroundings and the calm. Then imagine your digestive tract working in a similar way, food flowing steadily through, no rushing, no hold ups, no blockages, and be aware that "this can be your reality" ....keep visualising the relaxed motion of your digestive system, and enjoy the stream for a little longer, then count 3 to 1...on the count of 3 you should become aware again of your consciousness and surroundings, on 2 feel your eyes clearing as if being cleansed by a gentle stream, then one the count of 1 open your eyes, take a stretch and enjoy the rest of your day!!!God, I didn't realise I know the whole thing nearly word for word!For Spliffie and anyone else (in UK) having troubles, I'd recommend spending ï¿½12 to join the National Phobics Society (if you don't class yourself as having phobia, just claim that the IBS causes anxiety and a fear of having no toilet access) and then you can apply for counselling, hypnotherapy and other stuff at reduced rates. (students reduced rate of ï¿½7.50 per session - much cheaper than normal private rates). It depends on where you live and how lucky you are as to how long you have to wait to see someone, I was really luck that my first hypnotherapy session was just TWO WEEKS from the day I sent my form to them!!! But some people had to wait almost a year...the thing is, you could always try that in the time it might take you to access someone through the NHS! Anyone interested in joining the website is at National Phobics Society and you can join online.(hope I did that right, never inserted a web link on here before!).When you join you get regular newsletters (a lot about general anxiety as well as phobias...so quite useful for us all with IBS even if you have no phobia). You also get a great little booklet about anxiety...what causes it, signs of avoidant behaviour and also how to deal with it. I'd recommend it.Well, I've ranted long enough. Hope all that's been useful! xx


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

have you emailed Mike or tried to 'ask the expert' the script your hypnotherapist used sounds like ti could be adapted by Mike to work better.tom


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

HiyaNo I haven't mailed Mike yet, I will in a moment as I believe his e-mail address is listed in this thread somewhere...I will see what he says


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here you go Yarnie; I am sure Mike or his secretary can work something out for you:TimeLineServices###aol.comHis website is below my siggy. Take care, hon.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi, I'm back! I did mail Mike last week but the e-mail address was wrong, so today I've just mailed him again on the correct one. I've noticed that my stomach problems have already been much better recently...but not sure if that's because I've been careful what I've eaten (except this weekend when I've been shovelling rubbish down my throat) or little things like doing 10 minutes yoga each morning or whatever. Anyway, was just wondering about Mike's tapes...if it's a 100 day programme, does it matter if you go a day or two without doing them?


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

WHY CAN'T I MAIL MIKE??????I've tried timelineservices###cs.com or ###compuserve.com and they keep getting returned?!!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

His email is TimeLineServices###aol.comthe cs has been changed.


----------

